# Gbatemp Mascot V3+



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

So I decided that we had that old boring (but awesome) mascot for a while now.Let us all draw a new mascot for gbatemp. And maybe... just maybe... one of the mods will see this thread and make it a competition for the best mascot. But for now lets just have fun and post some pictures of our own mascot.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

We already have a new mascot.
Or rather a revamped one.

Look above you.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> We already have a new mascot.
> Or rather a revamped one.
> 
> Look above you.


The key word there is REvamped. We need something new. Something even more awesome.


----------



## haflore (Oct 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> We already have a new mascot.
> Or rather a revamped one.
> 
> Look above you.


Indeed.

Besides, Tempy's a classic! Why woul you want to replace him?


----------



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

haflore said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > We already have a new mascot.
> ...


You know I that is true. But were in the future now.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

This thread is doomed to fail.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

tagzard said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > We already have a new mascot.
> ...


The current one works just fine. No need to change anything.

And no I don't want a crazy dinosaur with wings as our mascot.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 10, 2011)

Tempy is tempy, we can only revamp him, we can't change him as he is iconic to the site in my opinion, he deserves to be here just as much as anyone else


----------



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Well....... fine.... But maybe someone could make a super cool mascot.



FireGrey said:


> This thread is doomed to fail.


 Maybe..... or maybe not!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2011)

I absolutely love our _New_ mascot.
Don't see any reason to try and "improve" it already.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

tagzard said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > tagzard said:
> ...


No, definitely.
We can't just get rid of the loved mascot.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

tagzard said:


> haflore said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


We're in the present. The future is always coming but we will never reach it.

something like that.


----------



## mameks (Oct 10, 2011)

Fail thread fails.
Tempy stays, hopefully unlike you.


----------



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I absolutely love our _New_ mascot.
> Don't see any reason to try and improve it already.


Okay... Then lets just rename this thread "What would your mascot be for gbatemp?"


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love our *new* mascot   (it's tempy, i forgot), especially after the update.

No need to change it.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> This thread is doomed to fail.


Well, Tagzard was the OP.

OT: My mascot choice would be Tempy


----------



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

I understand all of your opinions. Now.... THREAD LOCK


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 10, 2011)

tagzard said:


> I understand all of your opinions. Now.... THREAD LOCK


Well, that was pointless.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)

change his right eye with an analog stick lol


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> change his right eye with an analog stick lol


NO WAY! No controller buttons?? D:


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't see any problem with the new Tempy.



Spoiler



Do you want him to wear Kamina glasses?


----------



## qlum (Oct 10, 2011)

As far as I know the mascot never changed its just the logo that is changed.
The tumbnail of the page (I mean the icon you see next to the url) still is the old tempy for example ( for now).


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)

*Tempy Slider Pad Edition*


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2011)

pointless
_adjective_
_our attempts to help tagzard were pointless_: senseless, futile, hopeless, fruitless, useless, needless, in vain, unavailing, aimless, idle, worthless, valueless; absurd, insane, stupid, silly, foolish. ANTONYMS valuable.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Tempy Slider Pad Edition


oh yes. yes indeed.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 10, 2011)

Lock requested by OP.
*closes*


----------

